# Brake pads and rotors?



## NYH1 (Jan 10, 2009)

What brand of pads and rotors do you guys use. I have new NAPA pads and rotors all the way around. Every once in a while I can smell the pads. Haven't gotten any brake fade. 

Wondering if there's a better alternative them what I'm using.

Thanks, NYH1.


----------



## seville009 (Sep 9, 2002)

I don’t do my own brake work, but over the years, I’ve found that I’ve had less issues with oem/motorcraft, so that’s what I try to stick with.


----------



## EWSplow (Dec 4, 2012)

NYH1 said:


> What brand of pads and rotors do you guys use. I have new NAPA pads and rotors all the way around. Every once in a while I can smell the pads. Haven't gotten any brake fade.
> 
> Wondering if there's a better alternative them what I'm using.
> 
> Thanks, NYH1.


Maybe you have a caliper sticking?


----------



## Dogplow Dodge (Jan 23, 2012)

Personally, I think that OEM pads and rotors work best. Ive used Raybestos, Wagner, Bosch, AC Delco, and the cheapo store brands, and depending on which vehicle they were used on, had varied results.

My Toyota's , both have returned to using Toyota pads and rotors, as any other brand I've used had excessive brake dust, rotor warping, or brake squeal. Dust and squeal, I'm able to live with, but the rotor warping, I just can't. It, to me, increases stopping distances, and. Feels unsafe. Toyota has separate shims sold that go with their pads, eliminating contact.

Wagner pads and rotors on the dodge work well, as their high end stuff has integral molded shims on the pads surface, separating the caliper from metal contact of the pad itself, stopping any squeals. Oem pads and rotors are NLA from Dodge, and no option there anyway.

I qould inspect and replace the calipers hoses and glides if I found them compromised in any way.


----------



## leolkfrm (Mar 11, 2010)

its not so much the quality of the pads as it is the quality of the job being done right....however, you may have a caliper hanging,


----------



## Hydromaster (Jun 11, 2018)

Do you really think the mfg’s
Make the “factory original” brake pads
Or is it contracted out ?

Also, there is a big difference in quality
Depending if you go cheap or pay for the top of the line pads.

Like warping rotors from China...


----------



## Dogplow Dodge (Jan 23, 2012)

Hydromaster said:


> Do you really think the mfg's
> Make the "factory original" brake pads
> Or is it contracted out ?
> 
> ...


The oem pads are made to the spec that manufacturers dictate, copper, carbon, aluminum, and other proprietary ingredients. I'm sure they are subbed out. The subs are most likely to adhere to,the tolerances, and guidelines for,fear of,losing the contract with millions of dollars of sales .
The rotors IMO, unfortunately, are a product of our demand for cheap products. Every Chinese rotor I've ever installed warped or rusted out well before any Oem rotor or drum ever did, specifically from the inside,out.

This is why I went back to Toyota Oem pads and rotors, because, they last longer, Perform better, and are actually made in Japan.

If I could actually find made in US drums or rotors, I would pay the associated premium for them.


----------



## Hydromaster (Jun 11, 2018)

OEM brake pads are the worst dust generators Of any pad I’ve ever had on Toyota’s, Jeep,
Ford or dodge.
cheap pads wear out quickly so I guess you get what you pay for so if you buy the expensive pads they don’t leave dust and they last longer.

As to the OEMpads being made to spec’s I’m sure they are but there are only so many ingredients used to make brake pads

I’ve used Chinese rotors and I don’t blame them for warping, necessarily....

Warping is from operator error, most of the time.


----------



## Dogplow Dodge (Jan 23, 2012)

Lots of factors dictate how long rotors or drums last, so we agree

I can't get my Dodge drums to last more than 3 to 4 years, as they peel apart like an onion, due to the poor metal composition. They're not "heating up" and failing. They're rotting from the inside out.

My original drums lasted 16 years, a,d I only replaced them due to thinning brake surface from the super hard metallic shoes I used, thinking I was doing myself good


----------



## jdsquire (Nov 19, 2015)

I’ve always had good luck with ceramic pads, they seem to do well with heat and are relatively dust free.


----------



## leolkfrm (Mar 11, 2010)

now the real story...i buy napa premium pads and rotors, and have very good luck with them....during a hub change one side the pads were just about wore out, other side looked good, changed the pads with new hd ceramic, wondered if it was a caliper issue as it pressed back in funky, didnt take long to find out, caliper was bad, wasted the pads($75)...remember to change the hose when changing a caliper


----------



## NYH1 (Jan 10, 2009)

I've had this same issue with from day one (while plowing that is) with the factory brakes. I got 36k miles and 3 full plow seasons from my factory brakes. The new pads and rotors have about 2k miles on them. 

I can drive it all day long while not plowing and have no issues, even up and down the hills in the Adirondacks. I usually don't have any trouble while plowing. However, if I do 10 to 12 driveways one right after another, I'll smell them.

Nothing was sticking/hanging up when I/we took them apart. Only replaced the brakes because they were pretty worn down. Lubed all the moving parts. I want to replace the pads as soon as plow season is over and while my rotors are still in really good shape. 

Thanks to all, NYH1.


----------



## NYH1 (Jan 10, 2009)

Oh yeah, I forgot to ask. What brand/type of lube do you guys use on the moving parts on your brakes/calipers? Also, do you use any anti-squeal paste on your pads?

Thanks, NYH1.


----------



## midnight pumpkin (Jan 27, 2017)

PM me I'll point you in the right direction


----------



## kimber750 (Sep 19, 2011)

NYH1 said:


> Oh yeah, I forgot to ask. What brand/type of lube do you guys use on the moving parts on your brakes/calipers? Also, do you use any anti-squeal paste on your pads?
> 
> Thanks, NYH1.


Purple stuff from permatex.


----------



## midnight pumpkin (Jan 27, 2017)

kimber750 said:


> Purple stuff from permatex.


This stuff is good for metal to metal, don't use it on pins where rubber is involved. For that use NAPA Sil-Glyde


----------



## Hydromaster (Jun 11, 2018)

X2 sil -glyde


----------



## ocplowco (Jan 2, 2016)

I have always used ceramic pads less dust less noise less heat.


----------



## kimber750 (Sep 19, 2011)

midnight pumpkin said:


> This stuff is good for metal to metal, don't use it on pins where rubber is involved. For that use NAPA Sil-Glyde


Been using it for years.


----------



## midnight pumpkin (Jan 27, 2017)

kimber750 said:


> Been using it for years.


well good thing you're reading this to find out you've been doing it wrong


----------



## kimber750 (Sep 19, 2011)

midnight pumpkin said:


> well good thing you're reading this to find out you've been doing it wrong


Right, because someone on the interweb said so.


----------



## JMHConstruction (Aug 22, 2011)

Hydromaster said:


> Do you really think the mfg's
> Make the "factory original" brake pads
> Or is it contracted out ?
> 
> ...


You really have a thing against OEM products, huh?


----------



## Hydromaster (Jun 11, 2018)

JMHConstruction said:


> You really have a thing against OEM products, huh?


Not at all.(for some things)
But
In most cases for a wear item like brakes you can find parts that are equal to or better than Oem from the aftermarket sector.

Like tires, do you replace them with the exact same OEM tire or do you buy a different tire ?


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

Callahan pads and rotors


----------



## Ajlawn1 (Aug 20, 2009)

BUFF said:


> Callahan pads and rotors


I prefer Zalinsky pads...


----------



## Brettny (Jul 12, 2017)

If your getting squeal from your brakes you prob have metalic or semi metalic pads that you have glazed. Switch to ceramic and this wont happen.

I have never went OEM nor felt the need to. Just dont buy the $6 brake pads and $15 rotors then complain about aftermarket. OEM manufactures are just aftermarket with a dif name.


----------



## johnhenry1933 (Feb 11, 2013)

Ceramic is good: creates less dust and lasts longer. 

I like Hawk ferro for extreme use: better grip and less fade.


----------



## Dogplow Dodge (Jan 23, 2012)

kimber750 said:


> Purple stuff from permatex.


Yeah, thats the goo ive used for years. Never used the silglide. Which one do you like better?


----------



## NYH1 (Jan 10, 2009)

Can I use ceramic pads on my regular rotors?

NYH1.


----------



## johnhenry1933 (Feb 11, 2013)

NYH1 said:


> Can I use ceramic pads on my regular rotors?
> 
> NYH1.


Yes.


----------



## NYH1 (Jan 10, 2009)

johnhenry1933 said:


> Yes.


Cool, thanks.

NYH1.


----------

